# Vintage Recipe:~: Wartime Vegetable Turnovers!!!!



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Cooks Recipe Notes:>>>I am not sure whether there was a typo in the cook book for this one- it said "serves 4" so I made 4 veggie turnovers out of the ingredients and they were each the size of 1/2 a dinner plate! BUT if Marguerite Patten tells me it feeds 4 then I will eat a whole one and I did just that last night and felt very greedy indeed (see that guilt thing again !..... I am supposed to be dieting!) So here below is the recipe for a hungry man's wartime veggie turnover- I was quite impressed!



Wartime Vegetable Turnover

Pastry:...

12 oz of plain (wholewheat) flour with 3 teaspoons baking powder
large pinch of salt
3 oz margarine (or fat/bacon dripping)
water

Filling:...

10 oz scrubbed diced cooked potatoes (never remove the skins!)
4 medium carrots diced
1 large onion or 1 leek finely chopped (saute)
herbs, salt, pepper

Method:...

Sift the flour, salt and rub in the margarine

Bind with water

Cook carrots and potatoes until medium soft and then mix gently together in bowl with a little margarine, salt, pepper and herbs

Mix in the onions or leeks

Divide the pastry into 4 pieces and roll out each one into a round

Put mixture into centre of each round 

Wet the edges of pastry with water

Pull over one side to the other and press down edges

Prick top of pastry

Brush with a little milk

Bake in hot over 220 C ... about 425 *F for 25-30 mins until crisp and brown

Serve hot or cold.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You gave me a taste for a pasty of leftover pot roast veggies! thanks. (It would've been better if there'd been any pot roast leftover!)


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I love 'Turnovers' or 'Pasties' as I call them (must be a Kiwi name) and you can literally put any leftovers into them.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> I love 'Turnovers' or 'Pasties' as I call them (must be a Kiwi name) and you can literally put any leftovers into them.


Me, too (love them, that is). My mom's an Aussie, so the name pasty is familiar to me, too. After I made my 3 pasties, I had the tiniest bit of pie dough left, so I threw some jam inside for a fruit turnover for my gd!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Glad I was able to stir up some good thoughts and ideas for delicious "pasties"!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Glad I was able to stir up some good thoughts and ideas for delicious "pasties"!


I think it's just terminology. As far as I can tell, a pasty is a turnover.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I think it's just terminology. As far as I can tell, a pasty is a turnover.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turnover_(food)

interesting!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turnover_(food)
> 
> interesting!


My goodness, who knew?!


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

The word "pasty"is well known in England - eg "Cornish pasty" that famous pastry turnover filled with good chuck beef, potatoes, onions and swede. I use MIL's recipe & they're yummy.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Pilla said:


> The word "pasty"is well known in England - eg "Cornish pasty" that famous pastry turnover filled with good chuck beef, potatoes, onions and swede. I use MIL's recipe & they're yummy.


Care to share here Pilla? :sm20: :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

For 4 pasties:

Heat the oven to a medium heat. 

Make up shortcrust pastry using 1lb (16oz) plain flour, 8oz margarine (or other hard fat) and a little water. Rub the fat into the flour until it looks like breadcrumbs, then gradually add a little water and bring the dry mix to a ball, adding more water as necessary. Leave the pastry to rest for 15 minutes or so. 

While it's resting make up the pasty filling using:

1lb chuck steak/casserole/stewing steak cut into 1/2" cubes;
1 medium sized potato, 1 medium onion and about 6-8oz swede all diced into 1/2" cubes.

Divide the pastry into 4, and roll each piece out to a large dinner plate size. Place a mixture of the filling onto half of each pastry disc, sprinkle with a little salt and pepper, add a nub of margarine or butter and sprinkle with water. Moisten the rim of the pastry disc and pull the empty side over the filling and seal the edges of the pasty. No need to add an egg wash to the pastry, unless you want to.

Very carefully place the pasties onto a well greased baking sheet (I usually put 2 on each sheet) and place in the oven. Cook for 1 hour. 
-oOo-

I'm sorry the recipe is a bit vague, but I've never seen it written down, and just make them from having seen MIL make them. My husband's family add slices of cucumber in vinegar as a relish. I don't know anyone else who does this, but it works. My son in law always wants gravy, but I think that's sacriledge! That would make it into a meat pie. Also no peas, carrots or other veg. When you see them in a "Pasty" you know it's not a real one! 

I hope it works for you. Maybe I'll have to make some this week. I know someone who'd cheerfully eat one. My hubs. And me. And my daughter. And my son in law. And my grandson. And . . . .


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Pilla said:


> For 4 pasties:
> 
> Heat the oven to a medium heat.
> 
> ...


I do mine at 425°F for only 12-15 minutes, but that's with meat and veggies already cooked. May I assume you're baking at something like 350°F with the uncooked ingredients? Thanks for the recipe. Makes me want one right now!

Edit: I'm a dope. I was looking for numbers and completely missed your remark to use medium heat.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I do mine at 425°F for only 12-15 minutes, but that's with meat and veggies already cooked. May I assume you're baking at something like 350°F with the uncooked ingredients? Thanks for the recipe. Makes me want one right now!
> 
> Edit: I'm a dope. I was looking for numbers and completely missed your remark to use medium heat.


jvallas - yes a medium heat in the oven, and a slow cook because everything is raw. Let me know if you make some. I'm off to the supermarket in a minute. Maybe I'll buy the ingredients? :sm02:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Pilla said:


> jvallas - yes a medium heat in the oven, and a slow cook because everything is raw. Let me know if you make some. I'm off to the supermarket in a minute. Maybe I'll buy the ingredients? :sm02:


I bought some stew meat last night - for actual stew - but I just may set a little aside for one or two of your pasties.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought some today too! Tonight's dinner is spaghetti Bolognese, so I won't be making them today, but maybe tomorrow or Thursday. They will fill your home with delicious smells when you make them. Let me know how they turn out ????


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Pilla said:


> The word "pasty"is well known in England - eg "Cornish pasty" that famous pastry turnover filled with good chuck beef, potatoes, onions and swede. I use MIL's recipe & they're yummy.


Popular in south western Wisconsin where Cornish miners settled.
Also popular in northern Wisconsin around Hurly and the Upper Peninsula of Michigan where more Cornish miners settled.
Part of every trip to "up north" Wisconsin / Michigan includes a delicious pasty.

To make it even more interesting, some Cornishman went to Mexico to work in the tin mines. So there is a Mexican version of pasties as developed by their Mexican wives. I learned this while living near the border in Arizona.

Thanks for your original recipe.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Popular in south western Wisconsin where Cornish miners settled.
> Also popular in northern Wisconsin around Hurly and the Upper Peninsula of Michigan where more Cornish miners settled.
> Part of every trip to "up north" Wisconsin / Michigan includes a delicious pasty.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comment Longtimer. Yes, I think I saw a programme on TV once about Mexican pasties, but I'd forgotten about that. Isn't it funny how recipes travel the world. I'm not sure quite how these are made, but people say that the miners used to have double ended pasties. One end would be savoury and the other filled with jam, or something sweet. Of course a pasty is an ideal meal for a miner as you don't need a plate or cutlery. And if you hold it by the thick crust you won't contaminate the meal by touching the edible bit with dirty hands - especially if you're working with poisonous substances! Just throw away the crust when you've finished.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Pilla said:


> Thank you for your comment Longtimer. Yes, I think I saw a programme on TV once about Mexican pasties, but I'd forgotten about that. Isn't it funny how recipes travel the world. I'm not sure quite how these are made, but people say that the miners used to have double ended pasties. One end would be savoury and the other filled with jam, or something sweet. Of course a pasty is an ideal meal for a miner as you don't need a plate or cutlery. And if you hold it by the thick crust you won't contaminate the meal by touching the edible bit with dirty hands - especially if you're working with poisonous substances! Just throw away the crust when you've finished.


OMG! Toss away a crust??????????
perish the thought......lolololol.......quite often I would tend to toss the filling of something and eat the crust instead!....hehehehehe


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> OMG! Toss away a crust??????????
> perish the thought......lolololol.......quite often I would tend to toss the filling of something and eat the crust instead!....hehehehehe


Would you still eat the crust if your hands were covered with arsenic?! or china clay? or coal dust, or other noxious things?!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Pilla said:


> Would you still eat the crust if your hands were covered with arsenic?! or china clay? or coal dust, or other noxious things?!


let me think about that, okay?...... wink, wink, wink


----------

